# Modern Arnis - JKD Seminar in the DC Area March 1 & 2



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 11, 2003)

ARNIS/JKD Seminar 
Northern Virginia Criminal Justice Academy is proud to announce that DATU TIM HARTMAN AND PROF. GARY DILL will be teaming up for a joint seminar covering Modern Arnis and Jeet Kune Do March 1 & 2 2003. Fees are as follows $65 one day and $125 for both days of training, payments sent after Feb. 15th and at the "DOOR" will need to be $70 for one day and $140 for both days of training. . Training sessions begin both days at 10 a.m. till 4 p.m.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

